# Beverly Hills to Hollywood



## x-ger (Oct 20, 2005)

What is the route you would take to go from Beverly Hills to Hollywood. Not necessarily looking for the fastest way but good streets for biking. Thanks.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

x-ger said:


> What is the route you would take to go from Beverly Hills to Hollywood. Not necessarily looking for the fastest way but good streets for biking. Thanks.


I usually just hop on Santa Monica Blvd towards West Hollywood, but that stretch from downtown Bev Hills to Doheny might get a little tight for ya. You could take Little Santa Monica (Burton Way) to Doheny then left up to SM Blvd.

Santa Monica through WeHo is great, with bike lanes and space but that all ends at La Cienega.

From there you can either head north to Fountain or south to Willoughby, then continue east.

another one of my usual routes is SM to Fairfax then north across Sunset to HW Blvd, then take that into Hollywood. I avoid Sunset and SM Blvd east of Fairfax.

hope that helps!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

And curiously enough, Hollywood was never seen nor heard from again...


----------



## x-ger (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks Hollywood. Have you ridden on 3rd or Beverly. I am trying go get to La Brea. I think I should stay away from Cedars, Beverly Center and the Grove. Thoughts. Thanks again.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

x-ger said:


> Thanks Hollywood. Have you ridden on 3rd or Beverly. I am trying go get to La Brea. I think I should stay away from Cedars, Beverly Center and the Grove. Thoughts. Thanks again.


I'd avoid those 2 past La Cienega for sure. Very congested.

try getting to Doheny & SM at least, as mentioned. From there you could stay on SM Blvd all the way - its 2 lanes and you can always take the right lane if things get busy. Otherwise look into Willoughby. Many stop signs though is the trade-off.

Have you tried using to/from addresses in Google Maps and picking the Bike option?


----------



## x-ger (Oct 20, 2005)

I use Google maps a lot, but never used the bike function though. Thanks again.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

speaking of...

if you're local and would like to support safer streets - 

Call to Action: No Justice for Cyclist in Beverly Hills Hit and Run Suggests Pattern of Apathy. | Streetsblog Los Angeles


----------

